# Minn & dove hunting ???



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

What is up with you guys not (& can't get) dove hunting ??? - why don't you sue someone over that :roll: ???

Maybe if you got it you would have something to stay home & shoot ???

- You must have doves ??? Don't you ??? There hard to hit & cheap to hunt (sounds like the perfect Minn game bird) :lol: & you can usually shoot a bunch - But I bet alot of you would even find it hard to find a place to dove hunt :eyeroll:

& they taste alot better than ducks & gesse (wrap the breasts in bacon & throw on the grill) :beer:

I see Wisconsin now can hunt them

Madison - The state Supreme Court on Tuesday upheld the right to hunt mourning doves, appearing to end a three-year legal fight over the state's official symbol of peace.

In a unanimous decision written by Justice Jon P. Wilcox, the court found the state Department of Natural Resources had clear authority to establish the hunt.

Wisconsin Citizens Concerned for Cranes and Doves sued the department in 2001 to stop the hunt, arguing the bird was protected by its 1971 designation as the state's symbol of peace. Dane County Circuit Judge Daniel Moeser agreed and issued an injunction halting the 2002 season.

The state Court of Appeals reversed that decision, clearing the way last September for the state's first mourning dove hunt. Tuesday's Supreme Court decision upholds the Appeals Court's finding.

The case largely turned on the state's definition of game.

In 1971, the state Legislature removed mourning doves from a list of game birds, and the department acknowledged in the suit that it defines mourning doves as a "non-game species." The advocacy group claimed the department could not authorize the hunt because of that categorization.

The court soundly rejected the argument, saying that the definitions used by the Legislature were technical terms and that the department had "express authority" to establish a mourning dove hunt.

"The Legislature did not define 'game' and 'non-game species' as mutually exclusive terms," Wilcox wrote.

The state's second mourning dove hunt will run from Sept. 1 to Oct. 30.

__________________

I really wonder about you Minnesotans sometimes :roll: oke:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

HEH! nice try.

ND and peasants, here I come,, booooo yaaaaaaaaaa

got my ndsu ID card and looks like its the entire season for this MINNESOTA RESIDENT,

doesn't that burn your little marbles.

Ya, I live in ND during the school, :lol:


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Try pheasants, and you cannot be a resident of 2 states. Therefore, you'll have to buy a nonres fishing and hunting license in MN if thats what you want. ND cross references licenses with the MN DNR to catch people who claim residency in multiple states.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

typical minnesotan :lol: (Not All BUT TYPICAL) :lol:

Don't change anything at home- why should you when you have neighbors that have everything, that is really hard to maintain & keep - just go use up theirs :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Brad...Dano's right...he has to buy a NR license here...but he can hunt the entire season just like residents.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry folks, you have it all wrong. 
From NDGF page and regulations "A nonresident college student who lives in North Dakota and is a full-time student attending a North Dakota state or tribal college, who is a resident of the state of Alaska, Arizona, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Idaho, Kansas, Minnesota, Michigan, Missouri, Montana, Nebraska, Nevada, New Mexico, Oregon, South Dakota, Utah, Washington, or Wyoming may purchase non-lottery resident licenses. "

To the original poster, no, as a resident, it does not "burn my marbles" that you will be classified as a resident hunter for this year. The intent of the regulation is to make you like North Dakota so much for the hunting and fishing that you will stay here after graduation. However, based on limited information of your post, I would suggest that your current attitude will not get you access to private lands in our state since boastfullness is not a trait looked on with favor by our landowners.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Fact and point, a buddy of mine tried to buy resident licenses in both MN and ND. He was in college at the time (NDSU), he was from MN, and he was living in fargo at the time. He got a call from the NDGF one day, saying he had a court date set up and he needed to attend. They gave him a warning and made him pay the difference between a res and nonres hunting license.

If ya don't believe me, try it once. If the rules have changed in the past 2 years I may be wrong.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Brad...that must not have been last year...the 2003 legis. passed the law as Indsport says.That is directly from our GNF Dept.So your fact and point must be pre-2003.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Dano2 said:


> got my ndsu ID card and looks like its the entire season for this MINNESOTA RESIDENT,
> 
> doesn't that burn your little marbles.
> 
> Ya, I live in ND during the school, :lol:


You should thank the ND residents who sent tons of emails, made a lot of phone calls, wrote letters, and attending the open hearings to testify that this was a good bill for ND. Pretty distasteful to bash those who worked to make that possible for you.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I personally think that law is BS. All the MN kids can come here and get the best of both worlds, while I still have to pay 45 bucks plus a portable fishhouse liscense to fish in MN. Maybe that rule should be handled different for border schools.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Chris, I'm not bashing, an I am thankful to those like you.
My post was only meant to mess with fetch.
sorry for the way it sounded, becasue I'm really not that way,
Its just that Fectch gets on my nerves so damn bad , with every one of his posts, he never forgets to put atleast ONE Minnesota bash comment in it :roll:

Weather the ND student thing is right or wrong, I will be purchaseing the NR license anyway.

I have never had problems getting on most private land because this isn't my real attitude,plus sometimes I hunt with those that know the land owners.

So, to sum it up, sorry to those that I offended by my post, all except Fetch :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

No problem Dano2. The state of ND needs more students to stay here, instead of leave. There are many, like myself, who did stay after college because of the resources.

The ND residents aren't as "greedy" as many always assume.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Yep, that was in 2002. I stand corrected.

Decoyer has a good point. Is there no reciprocity?? That kinda sucks!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't see anything wrong with that law...if they're paying tuition and spending money in our state, compared with somewhere else, they should be "rewarded". Hopefully some of those that come to school here will decide to stay in the state.

I don't think it's a good idea to mock the people of North Dakota who put the law into effect for your benefit, however.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Maybe all resident students should go to school in Moorhead, spend our money over there, then we can get the best of both worlds????


----------



## jacks (Dec 2, 2003)

Geez some of you guys are idiots. Fetch starts another of his 3rd grade anti-out of state threads. Dano gives him crap back and you all jump on him. I don't think he bashed anyone but Fetch who started this stupid thread.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

Yep, thats what I was trying to say in my apology post a little ways above, but I guess a couple missed it. :wink:


----------

